# Sasha brag



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sasha (and Mauser) attended their first doggie play group last night. We arrived early so she could be one of the first ones there and watch other dogs come in instead of being the last one in.

This is where we take Mauser for obedience classes and Sahsa has been to observe these twice now so she knows the building and the trainer.

Within the space of about ten minutes we went from 4 dogs (our 2 and 2 northern breed dogs) to 12 dogs!!

And there were 6 or so people wandering around this room with those 12 dogs.

Sasha did great!! She was rather nervous at first, wouldn't approach anyone and stayed clear of the dogs. After a bit she did approach the trainer (she KNOWS she has treats) and a couple other people whom I introduced her to (gave them treat to hand her).

She just kind of wandered around the room, didn't do much playing but she wasn't glued to Mike or I!!

For Sasha this is a great step forward!! When Mauser finishes the basic ob class he will be moving up and Sasha will go into the basic class. We're hoping she will be ready by then.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

WTG Sasha! You have come a long way and I am sure you will continue to gain confidence in your furever home. You have some awesome humans and doggie siblings to guide you through all of this scarey stuff.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Woo hoo Sasha!! As an owner of a shy dog, I say major kudos to you!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah, what a good feeling to be proud of your dog!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Good girl Sasha!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Way to go Sasha, good job doggie "parents"


----------

